# 20 acres Southern Adirondack Mountains



## mikec4193 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everybody

We are selling our starter homestead in the Southern Adirondack Mountains in Mayfield NY.

http://plattsburgh.craigslist.org/reo/4625671310.html

I have posted pictures but they didnt show up. I will go back in and revise them.

Thanks for all the great help on here.

MikeC


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Um.. You might want to post a different link.. The one you posted will let me edit your listing or delete it...


----------



## ddgresham1 (Aug 5, 2014)

I would show a few pics of the land.


----------



## mikec4193 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Simi

I went back in and revised the link....not sure if we have any photos of the land.I will have to look.

MikeC


----------



## mikec4193 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Everyone

We decided to list our property with the local real estate agent. Hope we can get this in the hands of someone who really wants it. All the taxes are payed for the year. Someone is gonna love this place.

I am going to try and get the link to the listing and attached it here.

MikeC


----------



## mikec4193 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everybody

Here is the link to the listing on our 20 (+/-) acres in the Southern Adirondacks..

http://listings.thomasjrealestate.com/idx/photogallery/a062/201419266

Hope this helps somebody out.

MikeC


----------

